# Wo bekomme ich den Aion-Launcher?



## Knorpelbauch (6. September 2009)

Hallo leute,Ich suche dringend ne gute HP wo ich den AION Launcher herunterladen kann...ich surf schon stundenlang im netz und finde nichts gescheites ,bitte helft mir^^

am liebsten wäre mir nen link wo ich es komplett runterladen kann,DANKE !!!


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/about/download/?src=flhdr

ohne key kommste aber in die beta nich rein.


----------



## Oníshanu (6. September 2009)

Einfach mal auf der offiziellen Homepage geschaut? da steht rechts ein Direktlink...


Edit: Zu spät geschrieben ^^


----------



## Knorpelbauch (6. September 2009)

Ja danke,hab nen key^^  so ich habe nun auf der HP auf "!Kompletter Client offene beta als torrent" geklickt,hat er auch gesaugt......ABER das sind doch nicht nur 92 KB oder?^^

und wenn ich es aufmachen möchte,also doppelklick,passiert nichts!!! bitte um hilfe,bin völlig verzweifelt^^


----------



## Sinji (6. September 2009)

Lol, der torrent den du dir geladen hast muss in den Torrentclient hinzugefügt werden ... dein torrent (92kb) ist quasi nur der Zeiger der, über den Torrentclient, auf das eigentlich zu ladende Programm verweisst und bei dem AION Fullclient wären das 9,2gb.

Kleiner Tip, nimm lieber Fileplanet oder Gamershell da sind die downloadraten ziemlich gut, hab selbst bei Fileplanet die 9,2gb in 4 stunden gehabt


----------



## SweetSin (6. September 2009)

Hier haste nen Link zum Direct Download:

http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=17413

Wenn Du nen Downloadmanager benutzt, und die anderen Server als Mirror einträgst, und dazu noch ne ordentliche Leitung hast geht´s ziemlich schnell.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Knorpelbauch (6. September 2009)

kann mir vllt jmd. nen link posten wo ich den aktuellsten NCsoft launcher herbekomme?!

hab jetzt einen,aber da wird AION nicht aufgeführt^^   DANKE


----------



## dacarl (6. September 2009)

Hier kann man auch den AION Launcher für die Open Beta downloaden:

http://www.fileplanet.com/201991/200000/fi...ion-Game-Client


----------

